# Driven Sports Craze Supplement Class Action Lawsuit



## Arnold (Jun 1, 2012)

*Driven Sports Craze Supplement Class Action Lawsuit*
_by Matt O'Donnell_

A class action lawsuit claims Driven Sports is selling a diet supplement called ???Craze??? that contains amphetamine, despite labeling claims that it is ???safe??? and can be used by students for studying.

According to the Craze class action lawsuit, the "diet supplement" actually contains amphetamine, ???a dangerous ingredient which is regulated as a controlled substance and a dangerous stimulant in California and thus cannot be lawfully included in a dietary supplement.???

The Craze website says the supplement will give you ???endless energy??? and that it ???helps put you in a fantastic mood and enhance your focus.??? Nowhere on the product???s label or website does it mention that amphetamine is an ingredient, the lawsuit says. 

"Defendant makes representations regarding the efficacy, safety and legality of the product which are false, misleading and deceptive," the class action lawsuit says. "Plaintiff and members of the Class relied on defendant's misrepresentations and would not have paid as much, if at all, for the products but for defendant's misrepresentations. As a result, defendant has wrongfully taken millions of dollars from California consumers. Plaintiff brings this lawsuit to enjoin the ongoing defrauding of thousands of California consumers by defendant, and to recover the money taken by its illegal practices."

The Craze class action lawsuit is brought on behalf of all persons who were located in California when they purchased Craze for personal use at any time during the past four years. It is seeking an injunction, costs, restitution, disgorgement, and punitive damages.

Read the Lawsuit: http://www.courthousenews.com/2012/03/21/Craze.pdf

Methylhexanamine (Geranamine) Misinformation: Patrick Arnold » Methylhexanamine (Geranamine) Misinformation


----------



## jwa (Jun 1, 2012)

Eh.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 1, 2012)

Man I just got some lol and I get drug tested at work all the time, never shows up as an A, but oh well we all knew it wouldn't be to long before they attacked. Honestly one of the best pwo's ever imo!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 1, 2012)

I just got some after a trade. Haven't tried it yet....DAFUQ!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 1, 2012)

I thought the big selling point was that it didn't contain dimeth?


----------



## IrrnStrenght (Jun 4, 2012)

FDA is really starting to over react about this stuff IMO


----------



## jwa (Jun 5, 2012)

IrrnStrenght said:


> FDA is really starting to over react about this stuff IMO



Truth.


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 5, 2012)

If it contains amphetamines why do they say "As a result, defendant has wrongfully taken millions of dollars from California consumers." The product would work if it really contains that ingredient. Can you still get this ? OR is it gone like jacked ?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 5, 2012)

Get it now man. There is a huge thread at AM about this.


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah Orbitnurtition has it for under $33 and it's not going to be long before it get's axed! I've already pick up a couple of tubs.


----------



## jwa (Jun 6, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Get it now man. There is a huge thread at AM about this.



I was kind of on board until the tester didn't even know caffeine or creatine was in Craze.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 6, 2012)

jwa said:


> I was kind of on board until the tester didn't even know caffeine or creatine was in Craze.



Yea I just read over that thread again....


----------

